# Pink tinged cervical mucus - bit worried!



## MarcsMrs

Lastnight when I went to the bathroom (after being up about 10 times with my daughter!) I had some pink tinged cervical mucus when I wiped :( There has been a little more today but no actual bleeding. Having cramps, like period pains, in my stomach & back but Ive had them on & off since I got BFP & had them on my last pregnancy too! Im trying to rest up today, not easy with an 8 month old though! 

Just a bit freaked out, we havent had sex & I dont think Ive over done it or anything, not doing any more that I would normally do! And I never had anything like it in my last pregnancy! Called my nurse but she said theres little they can do at 7 weeks & to call if it gets worse :( 

Just looking for some reassurance really :(


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I understand your concern but try to stay positive. I have had period type cramps since my bfp and some mucus with blood in it as well. Same thing in my last pregnancy. There is so much going on in that area right now! Including the development of new blood vessels and even though the baby is still rather small the uterus is growing rapidly which is ouchy. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## vixie27

I had some pink tinged cm last weekend and all my symptoms had gone, I spent the whole of Saturday crying convinced it was the start of a misscarraige. Monday all my symptoms came back and no more pink tinged cm although it was only once when I wiped. I have a scan tomorrow at 6+4 just to check everything is ok. My gp said pink was considered ok especially if its very light. Good luck xx


----------



## vixie27

I had the pain and tummy pains too which is all considered normal x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Thanks ladies! Seems to have stopped over the past few hours but ill keep an eye on it to be sure! Not worried about the cramps really as I had them in my last pregnancy but I never had any bleeding or anything with her! Fingers crossed it was just a once off! Feet up now all evening & DH even cooked the dinner for me so Id get some rest!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Haven't had this myself but a friend of mine who is 24 weeks said she had light pink spotting/cm on and off through the first 15 weeks. 

She talked to the midwife the first few times who said its so much more common that you'd think but is not always a bad thing. 

Her LO is doing fab so keep your eye on things but try not to worry too much xx


----------



## xdxxtx

I know how you feel... both with having a baby and being pregnant AND with the pink. I had spotting twice in first tri with this pregnancy. Once at almost 9 weeks and once at 13 weeks. It was terrifying both times, and I didn't calm down over it until just recently. The cramping was much worse with this pregnancy than with my first - my doctor told me it would be since the pregnancies were so close together and it takes about 2 years for the body to heal completely and go back to normal, so getting pregnant within one year makes the body just ache a lot more than it would otherwise. This isn't true for everyone, but it definitely has been for me.

But so many things can cause pink CM/spotting in first tri. For me, the second time it happened from sex (happened 2 days after I had sex) and the first time, I'm not sure at all! However, my doctor gave me this laundry list of harmless reasons for spotting pink... Pushing to make a bowel movement, just general cervical irritation, the placenta moving, the placenta digging itself in deeper (or getting a better grip as she explained it), sex, etc. etc. etc. She went on for like 3 minutes about all the potential causes... so I felt a lot better. Hopefully you will, too. I would only worry if the spotting lasted for a few days and got worse.


----------



## LoveandPeace_

Im experiencing the same thing right now. Trying to stay positive. Best of luck to both of us!!


----------

